# 11/21-11/22:Fishing the Sound and Mulat Bayou



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Been a good couple of days out there. Went out wading for flounder on Friday and found some good ones. Most fish were in small groups in 3' or less. All fish caught on Flukes on 1/8oz EWG hooks. They were really eating slow, had to wait 5 seconds or so to set the hook. 

Lived on Mulat bayou for 6 years and learned a whole lot about how to fish it all year. This time of year is one of my favorite times to fish it so first thing this morning headed out to Mulat to see it the trout have shown up yet. Well I get to my spot and on about my fifth cast with my FlashMinnow, I'm twitching it along and all of a sudden it goes totally slack. Knowing that that usually only happens on very large fish when they swim up behind and suck the whole bait down, I slowly real down to it and lightly set the hook. The fish instantly starts ripping drag, that's when I realize this is not an ordinary fish. Fought it for about 15 minutes on my NRX 842 and once it came to the boat I was stunned. Ive always loved the variety I can catch in Mulat but this was very unexpected but satisfying. 22lbs but very skinny, the stomach you can see was totally empty. Hooked the fish very deep and was bleeding badly so I kept it. Have caught a lot of big ones on Escambia but always put hem back. This is the first one Ive kept and just finished eating some and it was delicious. 



So with no trout so far I headed out to the sound again to do some more wading for flounder. Caught them in the same spot on the same bait but the reds and trout were there to today. Caught 2 reds that were both overslot, around 28" , several trout and flounder. There's definitely fish around on the flats still as this was all in very shallow water. The difference has been the finger mullet have shown back up in these places. Thanks for reading. Here's some pics:


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

very nice catch!!
:notworthy:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Some good fish there. That one is a true Striper, not a hybrid.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a nice mess of fish....awesome job. GT


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. It was a lot of work but well worth it. Definitely a true saltwater striper. Not sure what kind of slam this would be, maybe a brackish grand slam since I did catch a small largemouth also. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

God, now thats a freakin good day of fishin and report, outstanding job


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

That is awesome I want to catch a stripper it is on my list of fish to catch Nice pictures and great report hopefully I can get out on the water soon and do some fishing of my own.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent info....thanks


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the great comments. Hopefully get to the river this week sometime and catch a few more striper. Striper are one of the only fish I haven't figured out a pattern on yet but its starting to add up. They sure like to wreck our trout fishing for 15-30 minutes at a time though. Think ill head out to the sound here in a little while after this next nasty line of storms and try my flounder spot again. Gotta go when you can. Get out there and catch them!

```

```


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Update-Mulat 11/26*

Went back out to Mulat yesterday and the trout are starting to show up. Caught some shorts and some slots but only kept one trout and one redfish, both around 24". The fish were really eating my Lucky Craft Flash Minnow, usually head first. All caught in 4' or less. Anybody else like fishing Mulat? Hardly ever see anyone fishing in the bayou.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice reports Jeff. That striper looks like an over grown minnow that escaped from the creeks around my house.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

New to the area fishing, so I'm not sure where you're talking about. Are you talking about what Maps calls Mulatto Bayou, near the Archie Glover? If so, I like the look of it, and plan to hit it as soon as I can get out.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks h2o, was not expecting that fish in this area thats for sure. UncleMilty, yes this is Mulatto Bayou, locally known as Mulat. It is an excellent winter fishery and is very shallow in the back near the creek and very deep near the Archie Glover ramp, like over 30' in spots. I usually target the mouths first this time of year and work my way in from point to point. Hope this helps.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

One thing for sure - YOU KNOW HOW TO FISH MULAT BAYOU. Excellent report and appreciate the specifics and the excellent pics...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks h2o, was not expecting that fish in this area thats for sure. UncleMilty, yes this is Mulatto Bayou, locally known as Mulat. It is an excellent winter fishery and is very shallow in the back near the creek and very deep near the Archie Glover ramp, like over 30' in spots. I usually target the mouths first this time of year and work my way in from point to point. Hope this helps.


 Thanks for the reply, yeah that was my plan for there, if I can ever get done with this move and get my ride back in the water. I was thinking about deep holes in the rivers above Jim's Fish Camp too. Gotta stop this thinking business and get to doing.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle-Thanks for the kind words, and always glad to help if I can. 
UncleMilty- No problem, you're on the right track, above Jim's is great for trout in the winter. Again, work farther north and fish deeper depending on how cold it has been and water temp. It's still a little early now for the fish to move far up river or back in the bayous from what I can tell though. Good luck out there! Let us know what you find.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The speckled trout bite is on around Mulat:thumbup: Tried a different tactic yesterday and waded the channel leading in to the bayou. The specks were everywhere, landed 11 trout, all keepers between 16-19" in a couple hours once the tide turned and started coming in. Fish were all deep, 10-13' and bit on lightly weighted flukes bumped along bottom. No pics, didn't bring phone. Going back today and will take some pics. Gotta get out there and catch them.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Whaaaaat no reds, no flounder, no Stripers...just specializing in specs now...

Great report Jeff keep it up.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey jeffbro999 i tried sending you a pm but cant do it from my phone for some reason shoot me a friend request and pm . If you have any tips or tricks up your sleeve id be greatful for any advice thanks bud


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

H2O- lol, actually specks are my #1 target most of the year. The other fish just hang around with them. Thanks for the reply

Thecalmbeforethestorm- Ill try sending you a message here shortly. Be glad to send a few tips your way.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, another day some more fish. Went back out around noon today to wade the channel and had a great day. The bite is definitely weird right now. Started out throwing flukes again with nothing to show after about 30 minutes. Switched over to an Xrap and still nothing. Saw a ton of bait(shad) in the channel so I knew they had to be there. Decided to make a little modification to the Xrap (changed to a larger hook to make it sink on the pause) and on my next cast caught one on the pause. After that it was game on. Long pauses were key. They were definitely not on bottom today like they were yesterday. Always have to experiment. Will probably be different tomorrow. Anyways, caught around 20 trout and kept 5 slots from 16-18". All fish were full of shad. Here's some pics. 

You know you are working it right when they eat it like this:

Or this. This one couldn't close his mouth:




Thanks for reading!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Decided to head out there one more time before the work week gets started. Everything started out good, caught one on my first 5 casts and then everything slowed down big time. Would still catch a few smaller fish here and there but the tide never turned going into the bayou. Lots of bait still around but most was on the other side of the channel out of the wind. Fish were still biting on the pause and were holding around 6' down. Only caught a few slots today and kept 1 18" fish. Saw a few people come through fishing today for once. Later this week should be a great time to go as the tide will be incoming most days. This will be final report for a while so get out there and catch them and let us know how you do. Few pics from today. 



Good luck out there.


----------

